# Antec Three Hundred - Micro ATX compatable?



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 15, 2009)

On newegg it doesn't list the Antec Three Hundred as Micro ATX compatible... But will it work with a Micro ATX?

Because I plan to buy it and put my current computer in it, and then switch Mobos closer to November. (My current Mobo being a Mirco ATX.)


----------



## theorw (Aug 15, 2009)

Of course it is!
Every computer that supports atx also does for m-atx


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 15, 2009)

I was going to say exactly the same


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 15, 2009)

ok thanks.

The case I'm currently using only supports a Micro ATX and it is an ATX mid tower.(It is a HP case from a prebuilt computer) Which is why I was wondering.


----------

